# General > Recipes >  Beastie Beer

## Theerah0166

Does anyone know the recipe for beastie beer.  Have been trying to find it for years, and would love to have a go at making it.  Any help appreciated.

----------


## Ballymore

http://homebrewforums.net/discussion...cottish-ale/p1

----------

